# Feeds



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,

One of our girl has silent reflux and is on gaviscon. We have are starting to wean them soon but I have a few questions:

Our one girl will only feed for me whilst drowsy/asleep. When she is awake she takes 2oz then screams and won't have any more. I don't think the gaviscon is working anymore, what should I do? 

I was also wondering when do we give purees? 

I have read that after a milk feed to offer a spoonful or two but I have also read not to do it after a milk feed as they will be too full?

The problem is one of my girls has reflux and will only feed whist drowsy/asleep so giving a spoonful after a milk feed won't be possible.

Any advice would be appreciated, thank you


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi hun,

To begin with you are only giving tastes, and the main nutrition is from the milk feeds still, the reason why some people suggest giving the milk first is to make sure that they don't fill up on the solids! But as its only a taste to begin with it will be ok to give before the milk, you will probably find that the twin that has reflux is much better when she starts to wean, also there are other meds you can try so pop back to your gp and tell them that the gaviscon isn't quite enough, he may refer you to a paediatrician

Hope your well

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Nic, I took your advice and took her to the GP today. We saw a nurse who said they can only give gaviscon. I mentioned food thickener etc and she spoke to a doctor who advised us to double the dose of gaviscon. At present our girl has 1 dose of gaviscon with 125ml milk, the nurse said to give 2 doses with the same amount of milk but the box says to give 2 doses with a minimum of 225ml. I don't want her to get constipated but I'm now confused as to how much gaviscon I should be giving with how much milk. 

My way of thinking is that when I make up 125ml of milk she never finished the bottle (has anything from 45ml-80ml) so if I start making up 225ml with 2 doses of gaviscon and she is only drinking 45-85ml of that is she really getting any more gaviscon because it's double the dose with double the milk = the same amount as she's drinking the same amount? Does that make sense?! Sorry hun, I'm confusing myself!

We have been referred to a dietitian pediatrician so hoping that may help also x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah the dietitian can prescribe feed thicker etc, let me find out about the gaviscon and let you know

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Nic,

We gave her gaviscon yesterday & today her poop has been really dark, hard tiny balls - not sure whether to continue as appears to be getting constipated. I've heard of ranitidine, could this help?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It could help but you may need a paediatrician to prescribe this, another one of the parents on here asked me the same question, I advised her to speak to her gp about ranitidine but apparently Gp'S won't prescribe it only paediatricians!! She ended up going to a&e to get some prescribed!

I've sent an inbox message to one of the pharmacists on here regarding the gaviscon so I'll get back to you about that too,

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,

Here is the reply from the pharmacist regarding the gaviscon


I need to know baby weight and age to know suitable dose. BF and solid fed infants can be given it as a smooth paste on a spoon mid feed or after a meal, so in theory it does not have to be mixed with loads of milk, although it does set a limit for bottle fed infants.

Here is the exact licensed data sheet recommendations......
For infants aged 1 to 2 years. Not to be used in premature infants or infants under one year except under medical supervision. 
For oral used after mixing with water or milk feed. 
Mix immediately before use as directed below: 
Infants under 4.5 kg (10lb) – one sachet should be used 
Infants over 4.5kg (10lb) – two sachets should be used 
Bottle fed infants 
• Mix each sachet into 115ml (4 fl oz) of feed in the bottle 
• Shake well.
• Feed as normal 
Breast fed infants and other infants up to 2 years
• Mix each sachet with 5ml (1 teaspoon) of cooled boiled water until a smooth paste is formed 
• Add another 10ml (2 teaspoons) of cooled boiled water and mix 
• For breast fed infants give Gaviscon Infant part way through each feed or meal using a spoon or feeding bottle 
• For all other infants give Gaviscon Infant at the end of each meal using a spoon, or feeding bottle.  
Not suitable for children over 2 years, adults or the elderly 
Treatment should not be administered more than six times in 24 hours. 

Hope this helps,
Hazel x


Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

nichub said:


> It could help but you may need a paediatrician to prescribe this, another one of the parents on here asked me the same question, I advised her to speak to her gp about ranitidine but apparently Gp'S won't prescribe it only paediatricians!! She ended up going to a&e to get some prescribed!
> 
> I've sent an inbox message to one of the pharmacists on here regarding the gaviscon so I'll get back to you about that too,
> 
> ...


Thanks Nic, we have been referred to a paediatrician so we will wait until we see one and see what they say


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

nichub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is the reply from the pharmacist regarding the gaviscon
> 
> ...


Thanks Nic


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No worries let me know if I can help any further
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Will do thank you, I bought some Dr Brown bottles which seem to help a bit x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff, if the stools continue to be quite hard then try offering a but of extra cooled boiled water in addition to normal feeds

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nic,

Sorry for asking another question! The thing I am concerned about with the gaviscon is that sh never drinks more than 85ml a feed so when we were giving one dose of gaviscon with 115ml milk, to me she was getting an adequate amount of gaviscon. 

By giving her two doses with minimum 225ml it doesn't seem right to me because she doesn't drink more than 85ml?

I feel so sorry for her because she appears to be in so much pain when I try to feed her, arching her back, screaming & going red in the face. I let her fall asleep again today so feed her because it's the only way I can get her to feed - feeling desperate. I'm just glad both girls aren't like this, luckily our girl is a very good feeder & finished a bottle in 10 minutes with no fuss. 

Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, do me a favour a just send a message to the pharmacist with her weight in kilos and ask them, they should be able to advise you more than I can about alternative ways of giving gaviscon, I don't want to just direct your problem to someone else but I think they will be more helpful that I am in this case, is that ok??

Sorry Hun let me know what they say and also if I can be any more help with anything I will try, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, thanks for all your help


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No worries and don't apologise for asking questions I'm more than happy to help if I can 

Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

I was wondering if switching her milk to something like SMA Stay down might help? She is on nutriprem formula at present due to prematurity. Although she's not being sick or spitting up, is it worth a try?

Thanks again


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

If you have already been refered to the dietician they may well put her on prescribed feed anyway but if there is a bit of a wait, the 'comfort' feeds you can get are sometimes worth a try

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Nic, we are taking her back to the doctors today as she is really struggling & in discomfort, thanks for all your help xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No worries let me know how you get on

Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nic,

I have to say I wish I had seen the doctor we saw today 2 days ago when we took M to the doctor. The doctor today was brilliant, he knew what he was talking about & prescribed ranitidine. I hope it helps her.

Thanks for all your help, really appreciate it


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I'm so glad, some are really funny about prescribing ranitidine, I'm glad you got sorted and I hope it works for her

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Nice


----------

